# OCTOBER HAS BEEN GOOD SO FAR at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
October 18, 2018*

*BAY FLATS LODGE - GUIDE SPOTLIGHT​**CAPT. CODY SPENCER​*





​
Iâ€™m so proud of this guy! Itâ€™s nice to see Cody getting to live out a second dream. He was voted â€œBest Fishing Guideâ€ by voters through the Port Lavaca Wave. I love to see dedication, hard work, and balancing priorities pay off. I would vote him â€œBest Dadâ€ and â€œBest Husbandâ€ if I could. He is so committed to every important aspect of his life, and the boys and I are blessed to share his success. We took a leap of faith four years ago for Cody to switch gears in occupation. He has always guided our family in the right direction. Cody, I love you, and Iâ€™m so thankful youâ€™re our captain. Thank you so much to EVERYONE who took the time to vote. What an honor. And thank you to all the great friends and fishermen that have contributed to his success. - *Kik Sheppard Spencer*

** * LAST-MINUTE OCTOBER AVAILABILITY * *​*Simply email Murray at [email protected] or phone Murray at (512) 587-7019 to get your October fishing plans finalized.

*OCTOBER AVAILABILITY*
Arrive Fish / Depart
Sun. 10/21 Mon. 10/22 (up to 4 guests)

Lodging & 3 Meals
$225/person each night + $13 hotel tax

Fishing *(Live Bait NOT Included)
2 Anglers: Full-Day = $600 Half-Day = $575
3 Anglers: Full-Day = $675 Half-Day = $600
4 Anglers: Full-Day = $775 Half-Day = $700

*A SOLID OCTOBER​*_By: Capt. Stephen Boriskie_
As I halt all outdoor activities while this strong cold front bears down on us today in the middle coast I am reminded of how solid the first half of October has been. When the calendar turned to ten-one, it was almost like a switch was flipped and all of the sudden we had higher, more normal Fall water levels. The air seemed different even though a front had not slipped through. The water seemed cooler and the fish more active. The days are shorter giving way to more overnight rest. Even the crowds had thinned out around here as if deer season had already begun. Add it all up and the result was a fish almost every cast!






​
Redfish are the talk right now with numbers of undersized fish in the 18â€ to 19â€ range abundant. My experience has been the smaller under 10â€ rat reds are not as common as these larger ones ending up on the hook. Limits of slot redfish are almost the norm with a few oversize thrown in to keep it real. I have polled our guides with text messages throughout the day and they are catching similar fish too. It doesnâ€™t seem to matter whether itâ€™s live or dead shrimp but they are both working better than cutters.






​
The speckled trout catch isnâ€™t up to snuff in my trips right now like in the past few years for this time of year. Most of my guys are in the boat throwing bait and I chalk it up to the higher than preferred winds we have been seeing due to these fronts that are now blasting through Texas. I cannot seem to get out on the reefs where they have been holding because of the angry bay both before and after the fronts. The wade fishing trips however have produced impressive numbers and size of trout using either croaker or lures, true to wading year round.






​
Black drum and Sheepshead with a rare showing of Flounder are the other species we have been boxing regularly in this first half of October. This is to say we are not limiting out on these guys but seeing good numbers. This should continue in the rest of the month and on into the end of the year.






​
Itâ€™s no wonder why this is our favorite time of the year and why the lodge is booked almost every guide for every day. This is the perfect time to round up the family or customers and get to the coast. When you are catching a fish on almost every cast it makes you realize what a wonderful abundant resource we have in our coastal waters. There are many to thank for such a bounty aside from mother nature and the time of the year. Conservation efforts are working and you can see that in the numbers of fish we have and also in the health of our bay and our estuaries. Donate where you can to these groups and participate with your time and effort to ensure the future generations not only will have the right to fish and the waters to do so, but they will likely enjoy days like we are having right now wearing out your arms and putting some fine fish on the dinner table.

*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*





​
Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Fantastic weekend! It was first-class in every way! - *Duane R. 10/15/18*

Capt. Jeremy McClelland was absolutely awesome - best guide I have ever had! He was so nice, professional and really went all out. He was working hard the whole time, and he made sure our group had a great time! - *Kim T. 10/14/18*

We had a great time with Capt. Nick Dahlman! - *Chris K. 10/14/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 70 % Precip. / 0.13 in*
Cloudy with rain developing later in the day. High 72F. Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 70%.
*Friday 90 % Precip. / 0.31 in*
Thunderstorms likely. High 79F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Saturday 50 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Rain showers in the morning becoming more intermittent in the afternoon. High 74F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in *
Considerable cloudiness. High 73F. Winds NE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Monday 60 % Precip. / 0.43 in*
Cloudy with showers. High around 65F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Synopsis: *
Offshore flow and seas will increase through Thursday across the coastal waters. Areas to receive intermittent rain and showers are expected to develop through Thursday. The wind direction will become east by Thursday night and continue Friday. A weak to moderate northeast flow will persist Friday through the end of the week. A more moderate to strong northeast wind will develop over the weekend as a reinforcing surge of high pressure slides south. Abundant moisture over the region will lead to additional showers Friday through the weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 69.1 degrees
Seadrift 66.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 64.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Slam Dunk*

Way to go Captain Garrett


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Video by Captain Chris Martin - Authentic Mid-Coast*






Cold wind, wet days and steel colored water mean itâ€™s time to wade for big winter trout. Join the guides of Bay Flats Lodge for an unplugged discussion on cold-water techniques for trout on the Texas coast.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*OMG Wonderful Fishing*

Amazing fishing has been experienced over the last two-days with Captain Garrett and guests.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Taking names*

Another great job Captain Garrett


----------

